# Online downloads fail...



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had this phone a little over a week now and I've noticed that downloads from online (wallpapers, apks, etc.) constantly fail. It says download unsuccessful. I had to download GummyNex from the computer because it kept failing on my phone. I've tried with 4g and 3g. Anyone else?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I've had this phone a little over a week now and I've noticed that downloads from online (wallpapers, apks, etc.) constantly fail. It says download unsuccessful. I had to download GummyNex from the computer because it kept failing on my phone. I've tried with 4g and 3g. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


Go into your apps, then all, and clear the data for the download manager and downloads. It worked for me so hopefully for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

I have often had the same problem using the stock browser. I use Opera or chrome for downloads. It seems to work.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

It's horrible, clearing data doesn't seem to help. I'll get another browser if I have to, but shouldn't be necessary. I had a kernel issue at work (outside) and had to do a nandroid and download a different kernel.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

It only does it to me on smaller downloads for whatever reason. I can download a ROM just fine though.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just tried downloading a wallpaper eight times in a row. The ROM really annoyed me because it didn't fail until the download bar reached 100%.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine too. 100%-download failed. Very frustrating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Get download all files from the market. Fixed it for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shindog (Dec 22, 2011)

After it fails if you go into downloads (app drawer)and retry it will work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Is anyone still having this problem besides me? Anybody know a fix besides waiting for it to fail and hitting "retry?" Clearing download manager data doesn't seem to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Try changing your kernal. I have nfc if that does anything but works for me when I have this issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NBAJ2K (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm having this sane issue, but it's happening when downloading anything, including large files. I tried clearing the cache, but same problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Does chrome have a desktop mode? I think I heard someone say it doesn't do it in chromes desktop mode. But yeah, so irritating watching it reach 99 and then fail. Happens to everyone, some more than others. Hasn't happened to me in weeks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Use a different browser!!

I've never had 1 failed download on dolphin.

Stock browser sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that if the phone goes to sleep it can cause downloads to fail. I seem to recall someone saying to go into developer options & setting the phone to not sleep so it'll stay awake long enough to download the full file. I could be wrong but all of that seems very familiar to me.

OP: If your avatar is you that is one sweet beard. -no ****-


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

haha. That is one sweet beard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Re-activate the phone...I've had that problem before when I've messed around with kernel tweaks too much & reactivating (*22899) fixed the issue. I would get failed downloads using 3G, 4G and Wifi.


----------



## Supermandroid (Jun 19, 2011)

The kernel is most likely the culprit... Try installing a separate kernel from the one you are using.. Don't forget to make a back up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had this issue a lot lol..... Check your "SD" space available. I must've saved too many nandroids and that was the issue I ran out of space. I found that it needed 300+ mb open in order to save to the space.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

honestly, as much as everyone above me is trying to help, there hasn't been a real solution to this since i got the G-Nex. I had the same problem on the T-Bolt but at least i was able to use a app called File Downloader that helped, i search the market for this app and it's no where to be found. So i'm in the same position, i don't even download shit anymore that is over 50mb because of the dumbass download failed error msg (how the fuck does it fail at 99%??) ----

edit: ---

https://play.google....25sb2FkYWxsIl0. --- try this app ( i have, couldn't get it to work let me know if you can)

https://play.google....e=search_result this one too ---



altimax98 said:


> I've had this issue a lot lol..... Check your "SD" space available. I must've saved too many nandroids and that was the issue I ran out of space. I found that it needed 300+ mb open in order to save to the space.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


makes sense, although i've had consistently 20gb free on my internal storage and still same result


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Try Googling the apk of the app you're looking for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supermandroid (Jun 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> honestly, as much as everyone above me is trying to help, there hasn't been a real solution to this since i got the G-Nex. I had the same problem on the T-Bolt but at least i was able to use a app called File Downloader that helped, i search the market for this app and it's no where to be found. So i'm in the same position, i don't even download shit anymore that is over 50mb because of the dumbass download failed error msg (how the fuck does it fail at 99%??) ----
> 
> edit: ---
> 
> ...


 did you try installing a new kernel? I had the same issue for a long time with aokp until I updated my kernel. What rom are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

In /sdcard do you happen to have two "downloads" folders?
One "downloads" other one "Downloads" ?
If yes, then consolidate them both to be just the one folder with the capital D to start.
Then reboot.

Also, how many files to you have in, the /sdcard/Downloads folder itself?
Have you tried cleaning that folder up a bit maybe?
(I'm,assuming you have also done a standard cache wipe, and dalvik cache wipe from recovery to see if that helps clear up the issue)

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Supermandroid said:


> did you try installing a new kernel? I had the same issue for a long time with aokp until I updated my kernel. What rom are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes. Different rom kernel makes no difference. 
Right now I'm on slim. Did the same using gummy, aokp, black ice. MIUI is the only rom that did not display the issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> Yes. Different rom kernel makes no difference.
> Right now I'm on slim. Did the same using gummy, aokp, black ice. MIUI is the only rom that did not display the issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Those roms come with different kernels, so I'm sure its not the problem, but he asked if you had tried different kernels. You said yes, but then named off different roms. So have you tried different kernels within the same rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> OP: If your avatar is you that is one sweet beard. -no ****-


Eh, that's nothing. This is a newer photo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Those roms come with different kernels, so I'm sure its not the problem, but he asked if you had tried different kernels. You said yes, but then named off different roms. So have you tried different kernels within the same rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The answer is still yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

